# countdown week



## Ron-NY (Oct 21, 2006)

Starting to get excited !!!I leave this coming Friday for my Peru trip. My papers are in order and it is now time to start packing. I will post pics of the trip upon my return...I wish the trip wasn't as long as it is. I fly from my home airport to Cleveland, then to Houston and then onto Lima. I dislike arriving in foreign cities as late as I am arriving in Lima. I don't arrive until 10:37 PM and by the time I am out of customs it will most likely be close to midnight. The next day I am off to Moyobamba http://www.moyobamba.net/moyobamba/. This will be our base for exploration. The plans have been made by Alfredo Manrique and to date I still don't know the details. I do know there will be 5 days of hiking but don't know if they will be day trips or overnighters out in the jungle. The goal of the trip is to search for new species of Phrags.


----------



## Marco (Oct 21, 2006)

bring lots of batteries and card for your camera . and dont let the anacondas bite while youre sleeping oke:


----------



## Heather (Oct 21, 2006)

While you're at it, discover a few new Paphs for us too, will ya? 
I am SO looking forward to hearing the stories upon your return!!


----------



## kentuckiense (Oct 21, 2006)

Heather said:


> While you're at it, discover a few new *Paphs* for us too, will ya?


That would be an earthshaking discovery! 

Ron, I think I speak for the whole forum when I say I'm insanely jealous! Have fun down there.


----------



## Heather (Oct 21, 2006)

kentuckiense said:


> That would be an earthshaking discovery!



Hey, a girl can always hope!


----------



## gonewild (Oct 21, 2006)

Ron are you flying from Lima or driving to Moyabomba?
Have a good trip and hope you get the green light in customs.


----------



## SlipperFan (Oct 21, 2006)

A good trip and a safe one!


----------



## Lance Birk (Oct 22, 2006)

Ron,

I'd recommend that you take with you:
Atropine (Lomotil), about a dozen plus pills. Take one pill at the first signs of serious stomach cramping. Take another if the pain or diarrhea, does not stop immediately. You can safely take 2 or 3 within the first 30 - 45 minutes. This medicine will stop the diarrhea, but it won't cure the problem.

Doxycycline, (or better, Humatin) will cure the problem. You could take a single, 100mg pill each day as a prophylactic, or 2 tablets per day as an anti-malarial. You could also wait until you get sick, then take 2 tabs, followed by a single tab 4 hours later, followed by 3 tabs per day for 4-5 days.

Tetracycline. This is the drug of choice if you get cholera (which you really don't want to get), but the doxycycline will probably take care of that problem anyway.

When you request these drugs from your doctor, he will probably refuse, and then tell you to just “get plenty of rest and drink lots of liquids.” This is BS. If you want to remain safe and enjoy your trip, demand that you get the pills. Find another doctor if you have to.

Also, take an OTC cold remedy, at least a full week's supply.
Get a liquid mosquito repellent with DEET, rather than a spray. Be careful with getting it on plastics.

Make a first-aid kit with assorted band-aids, Neosporin (good stuff), sharp scissors, assorted sizes of gauze pads, adhesive tape, sharply-pointed tweezers, alcohol, cotton pads, hard-plastic finger protector and maybe some eye drops. Take what you would need to fix a serious cut, but don't overdo it. Leave the arm-splints at home.

Peru can be a deadly-serious place to travel, mostly the danger is in the cities. Out in the field or on the road, stay alert! Always, stay alert!!! Maintain awareness and make certain anyone who focuses on you for more than a few seconds, understands that you are aware of his presence. Make a lot of noise if you have to, but get the hell out of there ASAP if anyone threatens you. Chances are that nothing like this will happen.

There's a lot of good information in my paph book in the chapter about collecting. If you don't have it I can send you a .pdf if you like.

Sounds like a fun trip...take a thin rain-jacket and some rain-pants that you don't mind getting torn.

Good hunting.

By the way....paphiopedilums are only found in Southeast Asia.

Lance Birk


----------



## Greenpaph (Oct 22, 2006)

Ron,

Come home safely and with good photos!


----------



## NYEric (Oct 22, 2006)

Good Luck and watch out for the man-eating sn... Oh never mind. Be careful. oke:


----------



## Ron-NY (Oct 22, 2006)

thanks for the advice! Lance, I do have a copy of your book, I will have to read that chapter. I have a broad scoped antibiotic to take with me. Lomotil is already packed as is 100% DEET. I grew up in NYC, so I have "street smarts" and am always aware of my surroundings, especially when traveling. ) I wil make sure I don't spend too much time looking for Paphs :rollhappy: )

I believe we are flying from Lima to Moyobamba or a city in close proximity.


----------



## Ron-NY (Oct 24, 2006)

three days and counting...I have today and Thursday off to get things around the house done and to pack. It is time to make a list of the things I still need to get.


----------



## NYEric (Oct 24, 2006)

*What you need..*

to bring new phrags to NYEric and Heather...


----------



## TADD (Oct 24, 2006)

Be safe! Have a safe trip, and tread lightly!


----------



## Heather (Oct 24, 2006)

NYEric said:


> to bring new phrags to NYEric and Heather...



 
Yeah, if you need help formulating that "list" you know who to ask. 

Have a fabulous time, Ron, if we don't get to see you around again before you take off. Cannot wait for all the details!!


----------



## aquacorps (Oct 24, 2006)

Ron, Have you tried Lomotil ever? I certain individuals it can make things worse and cause internal bleeding. Most healthcare professionals are unaware of this risk. I spent a week in the hospital in 1983 with this issue. It was not fun. Rusty


----------



## Ron-NY (Oct 24, 2006)

aquacorps said:


> Ron, Have you tried Lomotil ever? I certain individuals it can make things worse and cause internal bleeding. Most healthcare professionals are unaware of this risk. I spent a week in the hospital in 1983 with this issue. It was not fun. Rusty


good to know...thanks


----------



## Ron-NY (Oct 25, 2006)

I finally have an itinerary and the trip isn't to the area that I was told by Glen that we were headed to but should be an excellent area to explore. I will have a full day in Lima and then we drive over the Andes to Oxapampa. this will be our home base for a few days. There will also be a day hiking out of Pozuzo and then back to Lima for the return trip home. The elevation is higher than I had expected and being home base is over 9,000 feet I hustled and got a perscription for an anti altitude sickness medication.


----------



## Rick (Oct 25, 2006)

YAAHOOOOOOOOOOOOOO:clap: :clap:


----------



## Lance Birk (Oct 26, 2006)

At 9,000ft it's gonna be REALLY COLD. Hope you have some warm clothes packed. I'm not sure what kinds of plants you'll find at that altitude, but since it's your base camp, nights will be unpleasant if you're not prepared.

Incidentally, Lomotil can save your life, I wouldn't leave home without it.

Also, in the Lima airport, conceal anything of value and dress-down, especially if you are there for any length of time.

Have a good trip.


----------



## Ron-NY (Oct 26, 2006)

Thanks Lance. The town is at 9,000 feet, I assume we will be hiking to the 6-7,000 elevation levels. I purchased lomotil.


----------



## gonewild (Oct 26, 2006)

At 9,000 you should find a lot of interesting orchid species. Wild fuchsias should be in bloom now at that elevation as well as a bunch of other interesting things. The Lima airport is very safe and crime free now.

Are you still going to Moyabomba?


----------



## Ron-NY (Oct 26, 2006)

gonewild said:


> At 9,000 you should find a lot of interesting orchid species. Wild fuchsias should be in bloom now at that elevation as well as a bunch of other interesting things. The Lima airport is very safe and crime free now.
> 
> Are you still going to Moyabomba?


 It looks like Moyobamba is not in the plans. The trip was planned by Alfredo Manrique and I assumed Moyobamba but when I got info on Hotels from Alfredo the other day, I found out that Oxapampa was home base and not Moyobamba


----------



## Drorchid (Oct 26, 2006)

Have a wonderfull and safe trip!!

I am anxious to see what kind of orchids (and Phrags in particular) you will find.

Robert


----------



## gonewild (Oct 26, 2006)

Ron-NY said:


> It looks like Moyobamba is not in the plans. The trip was planned by Alfredo Manrique and I assumed Moyobamba but when I got info on Hotels from Alfredo the other day, I found out that Oxapampa was home base and not Moyobamba



Maybe you will find the giant southern white form of unowhat in the central jungle!

If you have all day in Lima make sure you get to eat some good ceviche in Miraflores.

Have a great expedition.


----------



## Heather (Oct 26, 2006)

Bon Voyage, Ron!!! Hope you have a safe trip down, there, and back! 

Tell Glen we are missing him at MOS this year...entirely too few slippers, if you ask me.


----------



## Ron-NY (Oct 26, 2006)

gonewild said:


> Maybe you will find the giant southern white form of unowhat in the central jungle!
> 
> If you have all day in Lima make sure you get to eat some good ceviche in Miraflores.
> 
> Have a great expedition.


 Will do! our hotel is in Miraflores

See you all, with pics, when I return!!! 13 hours and counting until my flight !!


----------

